

Why you can't use nuclear weapons to destroy a hurricane - geoffschmidt
http://doubtfulnews.com/2012/11/just-nuke-it-noaa-explains-you-cant-just-bomb-a-hurricane/

======
lambdasquirrel
Another way to think of it is that a hurricane is nature's way of transferring
heat energy from the lower latitudes to the middle latitudes. One wonders what
would happen if we somehow did manage to keep hurricanes from forming, how it
might subtly effect the oceans.

Going the other way, hurricanes, tropical storms, and tropical disturbances
often account for a nontrivial part of an area's rainfall. What happens when
we remove that from the system?

